# Urban Preppers how is your city different than greater Boston?



## stanb999 (Nov 14, 2011)

:congrat:

So you could have bugged out of the greater Boston area? Why not. 
"Lock down" is a jailers term. Prepare to be in one.


This is why you can't stay in the city.


----------



## MDsapper (Mar 12, 2013)

my city is actually more of a large town, and i live on the outskirts so i have lots of ways to bug out


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Where I live is on the outskirts of a community of about 4,000 people ... where I work is a different story - industrial-area in a city of just over a million people. I have a dozen routes planned if I need to escape the city.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We're mostly suburbanish here, most everyone is armed to the teeth too. that and hundreds of back roads, a lock down here would be futile.


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol... Our local LEO personnel would likely be helping escort ppl out of our town. We might have our problems down here, but our cops are all local boys. Gotta love em.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

The local sheriff's office is 30 miles away(same as closest police).


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Have their been any accounts of people arrested for violating the lock-down? If the lock-down was effective it was so, I believe, because people complied rather than because people were forced to remain off the streets.

In a SHTF event when people want to leave the city it will be up to the authorities to force them off the streets. I'm not sure that we can draw a lesson from Boston. As Sentry18 and I discussed in another thread - if police ask you to do something and you have no obligation to accede to their request but do so anyway, then they're not forcing you to do anything and the same applies here - if there is no force of law behind an order (I'm not clear on the legality of what happened in Boston) then the fact that people complied and were not arrested for non-compliance doesn't tell us what to expect when gov't is imposing martial law and forcing people to comply with orders.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Magus said:


> We're mostly suburbanish here, most everyone is armed to the teeth too. that and hundreds of back roads, a lock down here would be futile.


Well Magus this is just a wild guess but I imagine in your particular neck of the woods they think Deliverance was a documentary!!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bobbb said:


> Have their been any accounts of people arrested for violating the lock-down? If the lock-down was effective it was so, I believe, because people complied rather than because people were forced to remain off the streets.
> 
> In a SHTF event when people want to leave the city it will be up to the authorities to force them off the streets. I'm not sure that we can draw a lesson from Boston. As Sentry18 and I discussed in another thread - if police ask you to do something and you have no obligation to accede to their request but do so anyway, then they're not forcing you to do anything and the same applies here - if there is no force of law behind an order (I'm not clear on the legality of what happened in Boston) then the fact that people complied and were not arrested for non-compliance doesn't tell us what to expect when gov't is imposing martial law and forcing people to comply with orders.


I don't think too many people were super excited to jump on buses and trains with a crazy muslim bomber on the loose. But it is a good excercise to keep numerous escape routes in mind, including a walkout if neccessary.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

We are in a small town of 1100 people in the mountains. The only way they could "lock us down" would be to block the roads and burn the forests.

The back of our 'yard' butts up to a bear preserve. I'm more afraid of them getting into our tool shed than being locked down.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

stanb999 said:


> :congrat:
> 
> So you could have bugged out of the greater Boston area? Why not.
> "Lock down" is a jailers term. Prepare to be in one.
> ...


There are 250,000+ people in this city. The police won't be able to handle it all and will quickly be overwhelmed. I don't think they will try to stop anyone from going in and out of the city but there are smaller towns around us where their police forces will probably be putting up roadblocks to try to keep people from entering their cities.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

stanb999 said:


> :congrat:
> 
> So you could have bugged out of the greater Boston area? Why not.
> "Lock down" is a jailers term. Prepare to be in one.
> ...


I think after the collapse the government will try to keep people in the cities like they did in New Orleans after Hurricane Katrina. They could use garbage trucks, police cars, school buses and (in some places) snow plows to block ramps to the highway and other roads out of the cities. People trapped in the cities will be forced to fight with the criminal underclass for survival. It's going to be extremely ugly.

In some cities all they'd have to do is block a few bridges to keep people from escaping the cities in their vehicles.

I think the government's goal is for as many people as possible to die during the collapse. Obama and those in his administration hate America more than we could possibly love it. They're going to make sure that America as we've known it will be destroyed forever. Obama and Bernanke will go down in history as some of the worst mass-murderers that have ever lived.


----------



## KaiWinters (Jan 4, 2013)

In a SHTF situation the police would not be able to contain the populace in a mass bug out. In this situation I believe the police were trying to maximize the capabilities of their officers by reducing the amount of people in the street.
The lockdown also occurred Watertown, not Boston...a much smaller city. I fully agree with and support their actions and believe it greatly assisted in the quicker capture of this individual.

This was also an isolated situation where the police were looking for one specific individual...far different from the situations generally believed to be included in bug out or SHTF situations.

It would be difficult to nearly impossible for any big city authorities to lock down a city. Many will bolt because of the notice, many will simply ignore it, some will be attracted to it like a moth to a flame, etc. I'd suspect "preppers" would sit tight, study the situation and prepare for what may be going on and to come...I doubt if Watertown preppers, and there are some, immediately grabbed their stuff and high tailed it. Preppers are smarter than that...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

:scratch Why would the majority of people (sheeple) even try to bug out, most will probably do what ever they are told, and many city people have no where to run to. A hurricane or storm, people are told to go. Something seen as insurmountable, as in country or world wide will either be kept hush hush of the talking heads will have the sheeple so confused that they will just mill around like their name sake. An urban prepper would probably have their ear to the ground and be already bugged out (if that was their plan) long before the rest caught wind of the problem. If the problem didn't materialize the prepper just got a practice run.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> :scratch Why would the majority of people (sheeple) even try to bug out, most will probably do what ever they are told, and many city people have no where to run to.


At first some of the people will do as they are told by leo, but even under martial law people will soon be running out of food and supplies in their home. Eventually they won't care and will go out in search of food. Some of the people will very soon after shtf panic the moment when reality hits them and will start rioting. It will get dangerous in populated areas and fires will be a problem. Some of the sections of the cities will burn in masse because flames and embers from one house or building will spread to another and another (either on purpose- molotov cocktails, or an accidental fire). Even on a good day that could pose a challenge for emergency personnel before a major crisis. You can only imagine how much worse it would be after a major disaster. People will eventually try to flee the cities in droves but if they wait too long won't be able to. Any number of scenarios could prevent them from leaving. So far I've come up with road blocks by police and/or military, traffic jams, and natural barriers like fallen trees or debris on roads.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Same boat as MDsapper. 
BTW Thank you for your service in the sandbox.


----------

